# orkut blocked!!!!!



## sanket1425 (Sep 25, 2007)

PLZZZ HELP ME.
At my college net centre ORKUT is blocked. pl;ease anyone suggest any way to access it.


----------



## ismart (Sep 25, 2007)

if orkut is blocked then enter this address:*www.orkut.com

Kick The Orkut Block at your workplace...*66.232.117.243/


----------



## power_8383 (Sep 25, 2007)

*www.orkutpass.com*


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 25, 2007)

Do you get that Message "orkut is blocked you fool" If thats the case....your PC is infected with a Virus. Post here is thats the case so we can post a solution


----------



## devgujar (Sep 28, 2007)

try this 
www.images.orkut.com


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

is it workin now???


----------



## astroutkarsh (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello
Can u go thru this plz
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69245


----------



## amancoolguy777 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sukhdeep Singh said:
			
		

> Do you get that Message "orkut is blocked you fool" If thats the case....your PC is infected with a Virus. Post here is thats the case so we can post a solution



one of my frnds is gettings dis msg over n over again as n wen he tries to access orkut.....
pls help wat cn b done to get rid of dis thng.....
thnx in adv.,



			
				amancoolguy777 said:
			
		

> one of my frnds is gettings dis msg over n over again as n wen he tries to access orkut.....
> pls help wat cn b done to get rid of dis thng.....
> thnx in adv.,




ohhh......just gt da rply in da above link.....
thnks neways!!!!!!!!!

cheers!!!!!!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 30, 2007)

amancoolguy777 said:
			
		

> one of my frnds is gettings dis msg over n over again as n wen he tries to access orkut.....
> pls help wat cn b done to get rid of dis thng.....
> thnx in adv.,


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=547769&postcount=15


----------

